# Sentry-Pro 100-2



## jmltinc (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi Folks, Newbie here.

I have a Gillette whole house generator with a Gillette Sentry-Pro ATSC1-1000 transfer switch. The schematic for the generator says it is a SP100-2 Vanguard-Dry Fuel (on LP) with an ESG-53 controller. The transfer switch says the Gen-Set is an SP85-LP. The schematic for the generator appears to be correct. The Owner's Manual for the transfer switch shows a slightly different Sentry-Pro controller that is on the generator and the Plant Exersisor is different (I believe a replacement). My problem is several.

For more than a year this unit has not worked (with one exception). The annunciator on the Gen-Set always showed "Voltage Fault". The Sentry-Pro in the transfer switch has a "Charge Battery" LED that could hardly be seen, perhaps it was usually off, and it always showed "Engine Fault", though I could use the Test "Standby/Run" switch to start the Gen-Set. When doing so, I would have to go to the Gen-Set and push the "Reset" rocker to shut it down, rather than just moving the Test switch back to "Standby". Only once did the power go off and the Gen-Set started AND the transfer switch worked. Strange.

Since then all annunciators have been off. Today I decided to investigate. The Test switch inside did nothing. I opened the panel on the Gen-Set with the controller and annunciators, and found the 10A glass fuse open. I replaced it and the "Voltage Fault" LED came on. I switched the Gen-Set from OFF to ON and after 10 seconds, the generator started and ran fine with 236V all the way to the transfer switch with the Sentry-Pro's "Engine Fault" off, and the "Charge Battery" LEDs on. When pressed "Reset" on the Gen-Set to turn it off, the annunciator (on the Gen-Set) went off too.

I thought nothing of it and went back to the transfer switch. The Sentry-Pro was dead with no 12V going to it. The 10A fuse had opened again. I replaced it with a 15A to test, and now, even with the Gen-Set in "OFF" and the Sentry-Pro in "Standby", the generator will restart after 10 seconds. Resetting it will repeat this cycle once again.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
J


----------



## jmltinc (Jul 26, 2020)

Better question:

Does anyone know where I can get the ES53G controller for the SP100-2 Gen-Set?

John


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

put in a call to Gillette they should be able to set you up.


----------



## jmltinc (Jul 26, 2020)

After some investigation, I found that the Installation Manual and the schematic did not match each other nor the Gen-Set/Transfer Switch. I was able to figure it out, I think..

The controller on the Gen-Set is sending an Engine Failure signal back to the main controller on the Transfer switch, causing it not to operate under power-out conditions. Removing that signal wire and dropping the main breaker started the Gen-Set, operated the Transfer Switch, applying power to the sub-panel - Yay! Restoring power, caused the Transfer Switch to move back to Commercial Power and after the cool-down period, the Gen-Set turned off. All working because of the disconnected Engine Fault signal wire.

Only Overcranking (which it does not do), Overheat (checked that), Low Oil Pressure (checked that), or a Voltage Fault, will shut down the Gen-Set and not allow it to be started by the Transfer Switch. Before the Gen-Set controller went blank the Voltage Fault light was always on. I am assuming Voltage Fault means low/no Voltage from the Gen-Set or improper frequency. I measured the Voltage at the Gen-Set - no load and it was 236V; 3 Volts lower than spec (even loaded it should be238V). Next, I am going to set the governor for the specified 3,800 RPM and see if that affects Voltage and Frequency. 

If that does not work, Gillette has a new controller for $40...

Thanks to all.
J


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i always set the gov by hz.
with a bit of a load on it like 1/2 of rated load.
use a good fluke meter with the hz setting.


----------



## jmltinc (Jul 26, 2020)

iowagold said:


> i always set the gov by hz.
> with a bit of a load on it like 1/2 of rated load.
> use a good fluke meter with the hz setting.


Appreciate that advice. Just so happen to have the meter...


----------



## hriverapr (Jun 18, 2021)

jmltinc said:


> After some investigation, I found that the Installation Manual and the schematic did not match each other nor the Gen-Set/Transfer Switch. I was able to figure it out, I think..
> 
> The controller on the Gen-Set is sending an Engine Failure signal back to the main controller on the Transfer switch, causing it not to operate under power-out conditions. Removing that signal wire and dropping the main breaker started the Gen-Set, operated the Transfer Switch, applying power to the sub-panel - Yay! Restoring power, caused the Transfer Switch to move back to Commercial Power and after the cool-down period, the Gen-Set turned off. All working because of the disconnected Engine Fault signal wire.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me where is the signal wire mentioned above? Im having the same problem and want to do the troubleshooting before calling Gillette. 

Thanks!


----------



## tko7761 (Jan 10, 2022)

I bought a house with the same gen-set (SentryPro 8.5KW SP-85) powered by an air-cooled LPG briggs and stratton engine. I have been trying to find a manuals.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tko7761 said:


> I bought a house with the same gen-set (SentryPro 8.5KW SP-85) powered by an air-cooled LPG briggs and stratton engine. I have been trying to find a manuals.


is this the series of generators?
*click here for the sentrypro gillette at great lakes*
*they are one of the dealers.*
*click here is the install guide*
*and *
*click here for the gillette generator manufacture site*
*you should be able to reach out to them with the model and serial numbers for the
exact full set of manuals.*


----------

